# 2004 Litespeed Teramo



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Litespeed Teramo Road Bike Reviews - RoadbikeReview.com

Hi all, 

I have my eye on a 2004 Litespeed Teramo, with 9spd Ultegra. I wanted to use it for commuting, sitting on the trainer and solo training rides. It is stock and I can pick it up for $400.00 not sure if it is a good deal as that is the high end on bicycle blue book.

I have owned a ton of bikes, a few years ago I wanted to try TI and picked up a Motobecane TI from bikes direct. I hated that bike, slow acceleration, flex, and not very comfortable, always felt like I was riding in mud. Sold it after a year and went back to my carbon Cervelo.

Well broke the Cervelo frame, and currently riding a Felt AR2, which I love.

Now for the question, I am getting the itch again for for a steel/TI bike and can pick up the TI Litespeed for 400.00 or a nice Serotta for 600.00 that I also found, but I am a little gun shy from the first TI experience. and not sure what to pick up. 

I also had a steel Lemond that I loved and really regret selling it..

I have heard good things about the Litespeeds and thinking of pulling the trigger but afraid I will end up like the Motobecane and hate it... what are your guys thoughts on the bikes??

Thank you








or


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got a 1999 Ultimate I've been riding for years. It's on it's second set of components. The Bikes Direct titanium frames always looked pretty simple -- just round tubes welded together. The Teramo frame in the picture looks a little more sophisticated. Being compact, it probably isn't a noodle. For $400, what do you have to lose? I pay twice that for a set of "cheap" wheels these days. 

As far as Serotta -- they had a huge fan base, but I was never tempted. I remember riding one of their steel bikes with "Colorado Concept" tubes and being amazed how flexy it was. I could literally see the bottom bracket move when i climber a hill.


----------

